

Bluetooth Hotel Smart Keys - tdrnd
http://postscapes.com/bluetooth-smart-keys

======
bdfh42
Why make contact-less keys more complex? OK - possible saving for the hotel in
lost fobs/magnetic cards/BLE transponders/what have you - but only for guests
with the right kit who are actively prepared to install an app.

Just looks like a silly idea to me.

